# uninterested wife that reads porn every day.



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

In my more recent post I'v told how my wife is reading romantic/porn every day. One novel at least a day. we have sex about twice a year and I was beside myself. I work from the home and we see each other all day. I'm actually out in my auto shop and shes inside. I tried to ask her about it and she got very defensive and swore they werent all about sex. they are. very hot and detailed with fluid spurting everywhere. she says they dont arouse her, that she has no interest in sex. i was hurt and lost. someone suggested that i write some stories and give them to her. I do write. I have one complete novel awaiting publication and two others that are in progress. They are not sex oriented but I also have written several personalized fantasy stories and sell them in the local adult stores and on ebay as well. she knows about this side line and I even have written and filled a two inch binder with short sex stories that I used to give her.(short stories are great writing exersize) Several years ago we used to exchange short stories and things were a little better, still me always taking the lead.
A few days ago, right after my last thread I said that I'd had enough and if she didn't make some effort I was leaving. We've been together for nearly twenty years and I can't take it any more. She said she wanted to stay together. I started to watch porn in the bedroom while she would read. She put down the book and gave me head and for the first time in our relationship, and probably only fifteen head jobs all together she finished me in her mouth. Thats not something I've ever demanded but wow! I'm writing some sex stories that we will try to publish together and they feature her and I in a real fantasylife of extramarital and consentual, group, cheating,lesbian, anal, oral and multiple penetration joy. She reads the work and gives suggestions as how the story could flow. We have had sex at least once a day and she has pulled me in deeper that shes allowed me to enter her before. I've gotten her off with my hand my mouthand tongue and even during intercourse which has only happened three or four times in our entire relationship. She still denies having any sex drive but I don't know what to call this. Honest to God I'm so happy I could nearly cry. I love everything about her and want this to continue. 
Is there any type of vitamin/suppliment or herbal item that really helps?
Oh, by the way... when we do try to publish these stories the names are to be changed and we will use pen names, Don't want to chase off the publishers for my mainstream work.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

me thinks you found her trigger, you have unlocked her fantasies


----------

